# Pinkita 1000!!!



## Artrella

NO SE SI SE PUEDE PONER ESTO AHORA, ESTOY UN POCO    JA JA JA !!!

PERO NO QUERÍA DEJAR PASAR EL CUMPLE MIL DE MI AMIGUITA *PINKITA*!!! 


    FELICIDADES PINKI!! BESOS 1000 POR TUS HERMOSOS Y DIVERTIDOS 1000 POSTS!!!!    ​
AHORA NO TENGO DIBUJITOS.....  DIBUJITO


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades por tus 1000 posts!
Que celebres y te diviertas en tu misterioso lugar, somewhere... beyond the sea!!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Panthère Rose !
Félicitations...

http://www.high-tech.com/panther/images/pp_hole.gif


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Felicidades Panterita!

Con destreza y gracia 
traes alegría a la
pantalla

* *
Un abrazo fuerte,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## Azabache

Felicidades!


----------



## Sharon

*CONGRATULATIONS, PINK !!*



I look forward to many more!


----------



## Whodunit

*¡Felicidades Pinki!*

Keep helping, posting, answering, _and being pink!!!_


----------



## Leopold

Happy posting, Pan. Felicidades. 

Leo


----------



## araceli

LYCKÖNSKNINGAR!



                                          ¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## cuchuflete

Panterita,
​   Por si acaso....



> *Idioms*
> 
> in the *pink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In good health, as in _We're glad to hear Bob's in the pink again_.  In the 1500s _pink_ meant “the embodiment of perfection,” but the current idiom dates only from about 1900.


​


----------



## Artrella

I liked Cuchu's idea so I've found some idioms with "pink". *Pinkita*I'm learning idioms with you!!!  


*tickled pink *  =happy, very pleased >> _Aunt Sophia was tickled pink to receive a photo of the family _ 

*pink slip* = termination notice from a job  >> _I received my pink slip last week and am now looking for a new job. _ 

In the UK, the *pink pound  * is an idiom for the economic power of gay people. 


*pink-collar  * jobs (AmE) = are jobs that women usually do, often in offices and for little money 
_Most women returning to work after raising children, head for pink-collar jobs in sales and service._
(from Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms)



  source  SOURCE
  source


----------



## belén

Muchas *¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!* Panterita, espero que cumplas muchos posts más!!!

Be


----------



## alc112

Muchas felicidades para mi sueca preferida
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por las correcciones 
que me haces de mis traducciones.

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=853&stc=1


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats, Pink! Your work never goes unappreciated.


----------



## ITA

muchas pero muchas felicidades sonrosada amiga!!!!!!!!!!   ​


----------



## Esteruquiña

¡Un millar de felicitaciones!


----------



## te gato

!!! WAY TO GO PINK !!!

ON 

1000

POSTS​ 
We are all just tickled *PINK*...
Keep it up....

te gato


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Fepelipitapacioponepes Panterita!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Ah... I shall celebrate your 1000 with a brand new pair of Pink shoes!
My gift to you. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## calzetin

Even though Im a little sock Im not scared of panthers like you. I have even made a little drawing of you with the cake I cooked for you. Hopefully you eat the cake and not me!! 

Felicidades por tus 1000 posts pantera, panterina, panterinina.

Hat det sa bra!

Besos
Calzetin (el único calcetin que dibuja y escribe y no teme a las panteras, sobretodo a las que son rosa)


----------



## calzetin

I´ve been trying to make my drawing look bigger, but I have no idea at all how to do it...

I hope you liked it... and the cake too


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!! 

Art!! gracias mi amiga argentina. Millones de besitos.

Cuchu, me encanto el poemita y lo de "the embodiment of perfection" jeje  otro abrazo super fuerte amigo

Sharon, gracias por las letras rosas tan grandes  

Vosotros tres os mereceis una celebracion conjunta especial por todo lo que ayudais.

Araceli, gracias por probar suerte con el sueco

Laura, que lindos los zapatos! me encantan. muchas gracias!!!

Calzetin, que decir de tu dibujo, con tarta y todo. que emocionante, gracias!!! eres un sol ademas de un calzetin super entrañable.

Tardaría mucho en nombrar los post de todos... pero me gustaron todos mucho


----------



## pinkpanter

calzetin said:
			
		

> Even though Im a little sock Im not scared of panthers like you. Hopefully you eat the cake and not me!!
> 
> (el único calcetin que dibuja y escribe y no teme a las panteras, sobretodo a las que son rosa)



 No wonder you are not scared of me Calzetín. I am a very good panterita. The most dangerous I could get would be nuzzling up against you   Take care!


----------



## calzetin

Im not scared of panthers anymore!

un abrazo muy fuerte 
Calzetin


----------



## pinkpanter

Otro super enorme, y miles de caxigalines


----------



## weird

Muchas felicidades   

¡estaba totalmente perdida!   ¡ahora me doy cuenta quién es PINKITA   !   

Besotes


----------



## pinkpanter

Muchas gracias Weird,

¡Besitos!


----------



## zebedee

So "Pinkita" is you!!!
I hadn't realised Pinkita was Pinkpanter  
Duh! 
Congratulations you coool cat for 1000 great posts!

Abrazos,
zeb


----------



## pinkpanter

Thank you Zeb!! 

Abrazos y caxigalines para ti


----------



## Philippa

weird said:
			
		

> ¡estaba totalmente perdida!   ¡ahora me doy cuenta quién es PINKITA!





			
				zebedee said:
			
		

> So "Pinkita" is you!!!
> I hadn't realised Pinkita was Pinkpanter


Oops! Me neither!!
*    ¡Congratulations panterarosa!      *​


----------



## pinkpanter

Thanks a lot Philippa!


----------

